# Setting up FTP server with XP Home Edition



## Dunedain

I have Windoes XP home edition SP2. I've heard that there is no way to set up a FTP server with home edition unless you use a third-party software. Thus..is there really no way to set up a FTP server with home edition? If there is...how? And if not, is there a free software out there that allows you to set up a FTP server?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dunedain

well can't someone help me!???


----------



## Lorand

Try FileZilla server: http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/. It's free and easy to use.


----------

